# Weird Looking buildings of the world



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Avant Garde Hotel Xixiang Shenzhen China by dcmaster, on Flickr


Avant Garde Hotel Xixiang Shenzhen China by dcmaster, on Flickr


Avant Garde Hotel Xixiang Shenzhen China by dcmaster, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidfeng/4545423820/
in Tianjin, China


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice buildings


----------

